# TTOC site



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Having problems getting the TTOC site to load  anyone else having problems is the site down :?:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

No not at all, was on it a couple of hours ago, just tried it and got on straight away, have you paid your Internet bill


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> No not at all, was on it a couple of hours ago, just tried it and got on straight away, have you paid your Internet bill


How do you think I am posting this :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > No not at all, was on it a couple of hours ago, just tried it and got on straight away, have you paid your Internet bill
> ...


You have been John-h'd m8 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just posted fine


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still having problems  using an iPad :?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mines good


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Still having problems  using an iPad :?


Stop holding it up to your ear...


----------

